# Help me name my king snake



## Luiscifer (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok guys i need ur help. I was givin a baby Black mexican king snake. Thing is that i keep seeing egyptian names for her and i cant decide. This is where u guys come in. HELP ME DECIDE PLZZZZ. I am at a crossroads between SEKHMET (egyptian goddess of war and striffe) or AKASHA (anne rice queen of the damned) Help me obi-one ur my only hope! Here is a pic of her not the best but u get the idea. I also posted a pic of her enclosure which is just for a few days.


----------



## arrowhd (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice looking Lampropeltis getula nagrita.  I would go with Sekhemt.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm terrible with names, but I think I would also choose Sekhmet. 
Nice looking snake!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm gonna go against the current here and go with Akasha... I think its a beautiful name for a beautiful snake and also, I loveeee Queen of the Damned...

Also... I thought you had already used the other name... no?

Anyway lemme know what you go with...

That's a gorgeous snake..


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Aug 24, 2009)

how about Isis? =)

your snake is a beauty, makes me miss my girl *sniff*


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 24, 2009)

i like using latin names , i named my gbb mico which means glimmering ( cause of the gold and black when spiderling) just search google for a latin translation and have fun!


----------

